# Sony subwoofer wont work please helppppppp



## gstateofmind (Nov 18, 2010)

so my family just recently bought this home theater system and it came with the speakers and the subwoofer
and what were trying to do is hook up all the speakers on the av receiver that we bought, im fairly new to this but have enough knowledge to do my self, all the speakers work perfectly but just not the subwoofer. the subwoofer has the postitive and negative speaker wire on the bottom on it but the back of the receiver has the rca. im very lost and dont know what to do ive been trying to figure it out for 8 hours, someone please help. THANKS!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The sub is passive, it needs an amp. The connection is receiver to sub amp, amp to subwoofer. What's the model number of the sub?


----------

